# Sticky  Videos of YOUR Poodle!



## Rose n Poos

Do you think it would be ok to post some of MollyMuiMa's Molly here, to keep them remembered? 

Porkchop, do you want to start it off? Your idea sparked this 😊


----------



## lily cd re

I have lots of videos (mostly training related) on a youTube channel and am happy to share. Here is a link to a recent session and if you want to see more you can follow my channel (as I think a couple of people here already do. As an fyi Javelin wears a black collar and Lily's is pink.


----------



## Dechi

On Youtube, you can decide to have your videos seen only by those who have a link for them. This is what I do for mine. It’s a good way to keep your privacy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yes!! Thanks for this, Vita. I love seeing PF poodles (and their humans!) in action.


----------



## Vita

Dechi said:


> On Youtube, you can decide to have your videos seen only by those who have a link for them. This is what I do for mine. It’s a good way to keep your privacy.


True, you can set a video to 'unlisted' or 'private' and share the link only with people whom you want to see it. For example, if the name of the video is _Gigi's Wild Ride Driving on Rt 70,_ it won't show in a YouTube search.

However, everyone with the link (for example, the entire forum) can see video _and_ your user name on that YouTube Channel. If your chosen YouTube user name is _Jolly Gigi the Spoo_, no problem, but if it's your real name like Jane Doe, everyone on the forum who clicks on it will see it. Some people genuinely won't care, but others might.


----------



## lily cd re

Don't have my last name on my YouTube channel and you all already know my name is Catherine. I am fine with how I shared.


----------



## Vita

Rose n Poos said:


> Do you think it would be ok to post some of MollyMuiMa's Molly here, to keep them remembered?..


Rose, lovely idea. I can't recall her posting a video, but if you can find it please feel free to post the link. I did find the video slideshow Laurel did for the March 2018 contest. It brought a sad smile to my face, she is still missed.

MollyMuiMa: "A Princess Named Molly" on Smilebox.


----------



## Raindrops

Great thread! I love seeing videos of members' poodles when I've been hearing about them for so long! Here's some of Misha's that have been posted before. There's others on his youtube channel. I've been slacking since the semester started, but I'm sure I'll make more once we are on break again.


----------



## lily cd re

This is fun since it got me to go back quite a way to find all sorts of stuff like baby chickens, but also this one


----------



## Vita

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yes!! Thanks for this, Vita. I love seeing PF poodles (and their humans!) in action.


All credit goes to Porkchop and Rose n Poos! 😄🌟🌈


----------



## Vita

lily cd re said:


> This is fun since it got me to go back quite a way to find all sorts of stuff like baby chickens...


I've been nature-starved this year, and would love to see poodles with chickens (or any other farm animals). Can they safely be around baby chicks or is their prey drive too high for baby birds?


----------



## FloofyPoodle

lily cd re said:


> This is fun since it got me to go back quite a way to find all sorts of stuff like baby chickens, but also this one


HOLY COW! THAT’S WHAT FLUFFY IS DOING!

Um, Fluffy’s trying to get Misty to play when he does this, I guess. She wants no part of his youngster shenanigans and snarks him off. I thought they were just a weird way of doing a mounting attempt, since Misty’s never done that sort of play, and discouraged it... I can be kind of dense at times, it seems...


----------



## lily cd re

Vita I had to train all of the dogs to be on their best behaviors around baby birds. I did take each dog (usually with BF as helper) to the room where the brooder was to show each bird to each dog. I picked the birds up and held them close to me so the dogs would understand they were important and BF held them on leash, had them sitting and could control things if anyone got too excited. It has worked out well. Lily doesn't care about the chickens just wants to eat their food which is organic but corn based and off her list of things to eat. Peeves finally has gotten old enough to not try to herd them anymore. He made friends with one who has since passed on. We showed him her body so he could hopefully understand she was gone from his life. Javelin is still willing to harass them a bit but also has such a rock solid recall that I can call him away from them.

Floofy I made sure I watched when they played like that but I rarely intervened when Javelin was young and I still don't.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I've not uploaded a video to YouTube in probably 10 years. Let's see if this works!

Puppy Peggy, age 3.5 months...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Her best friend was the handle from an old bucket:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Okay, two more recent videos and then I'm done for now, I promise.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Vita said:


> Rose, lovely idea. I can't recall her posting a video, but if you can find it please feel free to post the link. I did find the video slideshow Laurel did for the March 2018 contest. It brought a sad smile to my face, she is still missed.
> 
> MollyMuiMa: "A Princess Named Molly" on Smilebox.


MMM/Laurel's YouTube channel with some Molly videos is still up. I ran across it a while back. I'll do a separate post featuring her name at the top, add a couple of vids for here and then the link. Thanks for the go ahead


----------



## Rose n Poos

For MollyMuiMa, we present videos of Molly
link to full playlist> Uploads from Laurel Jacobsen


----------



## Rose n Poos

Three of my girls Holly (green) and Noel (red). 

The first is early 2000's, taken with a 1.3 megapixel Pencam. The quality is terrible but it's one of the few early videos we have of them, Not unique to us but we titled them Champion Poodle Federation Wrestlers. (The music was just my daily background, not meant to go with the video.)






This is one of the last videos of the two together, in 2016.






This third was after we'd lost Noel and a month before we lost Holly. Taken on Halloween 2016. She kept that hat on thru the whole walk around our neighborhood 🍅


----------



## Vita

Rose, your 3rd video was taken a month before you lost Holly. 😥 She looked fine in her witch hat and so cute, but I forgot, what did she pass away from?

The 2nd Molly video by Laurel brought some chuckles. My poodles need a toy like that. Molly had good recall too. Thanks for finding those.


----------



## Rose n Poos

About 2 weeks after this video Holly just stopped eating. She was hungry but wouldn't eat, except a bit here and there. We struggled for the next 2 weeks after, got referred to an IM for an ultrasound, the ultrasound indicated a tumor causing intestinal blockage. The IM vet diagnosed cancer, rather advanced and aggressive. Surgery would have been necessary to do a biopsy, treatment wasn't going to do much beyond buy some time, and that might have been short even with treatment. We couldn't put her thru all that. So, the same day we were given the diagnosis we had to decide her fate. The obstruction could have burst thru intestinal walls at any moment, with nothing good happening then. Hope was a long way away. We chose mercy, or so we hoped.


Molly is just adorable. I'm so glad they had each other 💞


----------



## Vita

Now I remember, thank you for the reminder. As endings go, fate and you spared her of suffering and gave her a peaceful one. As caretakers of these precious animals we can do no more than that. 

I think now how valuable all of our videos are of our poodles to see them, and ourselves, so clearly in the best of times.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie

Such a nice idea. Here's my girls earlier this year.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

That witch's hat is absolutely adorable. What a tolerant little girl and so pretty.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Puppy fix! A few on my boys, Remo and Neo


We arrive...Gotcha day June 26 2017




We explore our new world and Neo makes a break for it





From rumbly bumbly puppies to rocket boys

Face Fighting June 27




Speed Racers October 3


----------



## Raindrops

Loving all the videos!


----------



## lily cd re

Here is an interesting bit of work on impulse control, variations on It's Yer Choice.


----------



## Porkchop

Oh man, this thread will be a revisit any time I need a pick me up. Thank you for making this wonderful thread, @Vita !
By the way, I was totally inspired by @Dechi. She deserves the main credit for this sticky! Her vids of Merlin and Beckie make my day and inspired me to post my first video of Lacey.
I deeply love everyone’s poodles. 
When I watch these I’ll prentend I can give them all loving eye contact and a tasty treat.

@Raindrops the video of Misha at the beach where you had the underwater shot of his paws in the sunlight made my heart swell.

@lily cd re Your training videos are so inspiring. Javelin is such goob boy. I love black poodles so much. I remember when you posted the “impulse control” video. His eye contact is rewarding to us. 

@PeggyTheParti please, more vids of Peggy. Can’t get enough. She’s way too cute and pretty. It’s confirmation that she’s real. 

@Rose n Poos thank you for sharing the videos from Laurel and her girl Molly. I became a member at the end her of her time here. I’m so happy to be connected to them more.

It’s so nice to see Holly and Noel. That’s awesome you have footage to share of them together even before you were on poodle forum. Sweet girls. Lacey perked up out and was curious about the music. I could see her romping around with them.

I laughed at Neo and Remo running around the yard and then back up on the step...hey boys, remember why we came outside? Theyre cute and I’m always hoping for more pics or videos of them.

@BrooklynBonnie i love your mini girls. I remember seeing some recent posts of them and they’re gorgeous.

I don’t have any more recent videos of Lacey prior to July 2020 before her big girl haircut. I will try to remember to bring my phone outside with me and get a pic of her running around this fall. Thank you guys for sharing your videos, I love them all. My heart feels light.


----------



## Porkchop

I should add that i have this one video I posted inspired by @Dechi. This is on Lacey’s 1 year old thread if by chance anyone here hasn’t seen it.


----------



## Tierna

I'm not good about taking video, but I do have these 2 cute videos of Beau that I uploaded.

This is a a cute video that his breeder sent me a couple of days before we brought Beau home, it's him playing with his siblings.




Beau is the cute little fluff ball playing with the rope 

And this is a sweet one that I took a few months ago after grooming/combing him out . . .


----------



## Fenris-wolf

This thread had me tearing up😢 It's so nice to see everyone's dogs in action! I wanted to edit this video into a silent short, but I don't have the editing software yet.


----------



## mvhplank

What a fun idea about sharing videos! Thanks for thinking of that.





" 

This was on his 9-month birthday, his third leg for a title, and a score of 198.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo

This thread is pure love  New and exclusive videos of poodles. My hearts melting. Here's my sweetheart;


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband got a video from today's play session:






It's fascinating watching them play in slow motion. So rough and gentle at the same time! These two have been friends since they were in puppy class together.


----------



## lily cd re

Slow motion does let you see things you wouldn't normally notice, doesn't it? Lily and Javelin play like that for just a few minutes nearly everyday. Javelin plays Peggy's role.


----------



## Porkchop




----------



## Rose n Poos

Remo vs the Leafy Pile


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo

Here's a quick 14 seconds of Basil (7mo, apricot, Spoo) & Truman (6mo, black, Spoo) on the tail end of their first playdate from last weekend.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo

Here's more in the life of a standard poodle


----------



## Porkchop

I love Basil’s custom hairstyle! Clean feet take me a long time too. I always do them on their own day for grooming. She’s just fantastic. Lacey normally doesn’t care about other dogs onscreen but she was very interested in Basil.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo

Porkchop said:


> I love Basil’s custom hairstyle! Clean feet take me a long time too. I always do them on their own day for grooming. She’s just fantastic. Lacey normally doesn’t care about other dogs onscreen but she was very interested in Basil.


That's cute to hear about Lacey  I wanted a very vintage poodly trim. I'll link the grooming video that I followed below incase you're inspired.

The groomer, Blake Hernadez is the bee's knees:


----------



## Porkchop

Kudos to you for learning to groom Basil. 

It’s hard to find unique poodle groom demonstrations on YouTube. I’m definitely going to watch the video you linked and see what else he’s posted. I love learning new grooming techniques and it’s also just entertaining.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy today, being Peggy:


----------



## NaturalPoodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy today, being Peggy:


That's too funny, PtP!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband caught this moment today:






We rarely ask Peggy to jump, but she’ll often do it on her own, just for fun. I think she’d love agility.


----------



## Newport

I'm loving all these videos! 

I think both you @PeggyTheParti and Peggy would love agility. I hope when the time is right you will sign up for a class. I had high hopes for performance dog trials in 2021 (see that 2021 goal thread, lol) but now I am having doubts due to covid/vaccination situation nationwide.

@Basil_the_Spoo I also love vintage poodle trims and Blake's work. Thanks for posting that video. I hope we see Basil in a Fifth Avenue someday. Violet is in a Desi now, though it is not vintage it is Blake-ish. When/if I give up on my UKC show dream and top knot fun, Violet is going straight into a Fifth Avenue. 

@Rose n Poos thank you for posting the Molly videos and for letting us meet Holly and Noelle. Brought a tear to my eye. 

@Porkchop Lacey's topknot remains my inspiration. She is such a cutie running in the snow and chewing her bone. More please!

@lily cd re thanks for the training videos. It is good to see poodles at work and realize some of the things I see Violet do are very poodley movements and expression. I especially loved the close-up "its yer choice" video of handsome Javalin.

And all the rest of you who have posted awesome videos, thank you for all the enjoyment. Somehow I lost track of this thread and spent some enjoyable time this morning catching up.


----------



## NaturalPoodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> . I think she’d love agility.


Looks like she'd be great at it, too!


----------



## Porkchop

More!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lacey’s version of fetch is hilarious! I love that little muppety girl.


----------



## Porkchop

Today I leaned she really hated the feeling of the ball in her mouth when covered in snow! She normally retrieves it (and runs past me with it, little butthead)!

Instead she had me traipsing all over the tennis courts to scoop it up and throw it for her again, lol. It was nice to have her off leash, it’s been awhile.


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Charlie and the gang at the park


----------



## Porkchop




----------



## Rose n Poos

The Neverending Tug of War


----------



## Newport

Rose n Poos said:


> The Neverending Tug of War


I love it! Haha, puppies are endlessly entertaining when you’re not too tired to appreciate it. Thank you for posting this gem of a video. I’m going right out and buying two puppies! (Kidding, kidding)


----------



## TeamHellhound

Simon learning all about how to play tug.


----------



## Brian R

No foofoo here. Jade competing in 5 week Desert Disc Dogs Toss and Fetch winter session with all sizes, all breeds. Outscores them all with no handicaps applied.


----------



## EVpoodle

Wow, Jade is a speedy. How does what she was doing work?


----------



## Porkchop

Poodles have it all! Brains, beauty, and athleticism. It was fun to watch Jade rocket after the disc and drop it back at your feet.


----------



## TeamHellhound

TeamHellhound said:


> Simon learning all about how to play tug.


Oh my gosh, he was so teensy! This was today's tug session. It's recorded in selfie mode, so everything is reversed.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

TeamHellhound said:


> Oh my gosh, he was so teensy! This was today's tug session. It's recorded in selfie mode, so everything is reversed.


Oh Yes! It's a treat to look back at their teensy selves!


----------



## 3ps

Too cold to be outside so a little training with the pup indoors. He just turned 6 1/2 months and is doing well.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Nicely done! The supporting cast is darn cute, too


----------



## Rose n Poos

Posted this on another thread for Asta's mom but I think many will relate


----------



## Miki

Rose n Poos said:


> Posted this on another thread for Asta's mom but I think many will relate


Ha! Such determined digging! 

Tyler has that same digging gene, but he loves to combine digging with ball-burying. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2n8tBku


----------



## TeamHellhound

We are starting on Simon's DMWYD Advanced Trick Dog title (five Advanced or higher level tricks), as well as his AKC Intermediate Trick Dog title (ten Intermediate level tricks). This is his first approved ATD video. 






His first TKI video is also Weave Poles, but a different clip.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

An oldie, but a goodie, sure to put a smile on your face! 

Maizie (silver standard poodle) playing with a hat - YouTube


----------



## reraven123

MaizieFrosty said:


> An oldie, but a goodie, sure to put a smile on your face!


----------



## TeamHellhound

MaizieFrosty said:


> An oldie, but a goodie, sure to put a smile on your face!
> 
> Maizie (silver standard poodle) playing with a hat - YouTube


I wonder if she and Simon are somehow related....


----------



## LaurieCody

A video of Laurie playing with my other dog Rosey.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

@LaurieCody Well that brings a smile to my face! Thanks Laurie & Rosey!


----------



## Heartland2022

Getting in some play time this afternoon with mixed training. We got some fetching in we also got in some hide and seek before dark. I drag the scent trail hide the pheasant dummy he goes to finds it. Next time we do that type of training I'll get some video of it. Don't mind the leash where we are at in this moment we don't have a fence. Leash laws here are strictly enforced I mean strict. It's interesting to see him work with his nose. I may have to get more creative with my hiding spots. Such a powerful nose he has. These are his first videos on the poodle forums. A couple drills we do vocal recall with hand cue and body language. Then we switch it up silent recall to keep it interesting hand cues and body language only. 












September 17, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## The Popster

LaurieCody said:


> A video of Laurie playing with my other dog Rosey.


1.58 - 2.00


----------



## Heartland2022

Wow the blue one such a beautiful dog. I like the shepherd too but the black white with a tint of blue 💙 stunning.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy loves his Frisbee! Not in the traditional sense though.


----------



## Heartland2022

That must be a poodle thing Dewy loves it when I chase him. The neighbors probably think I'm crazy running after him yelling give that to me! Mine it's mine ima get it you better run!😅


----------



## MaizieFrosty

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy loves his Frisbee! Not in the traditional sense though.


What a funny boy! And such a gorgeous place for him to run and play!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Look what I found! I just discovered slow motion video on my (new'ish) phone. Also saw a setting for "Super Slo-Mo" and "Create GIF". 
Here's a Slo-Mo Elroy coming to me from romping out back (while I'm having my coffee).


----------



## Heartland2022

94Magna_Tom said:


> Look what I found! I just discovered slow motion video on my (new'ish) phone. Also saw a setting for "Super Slo-Mo" and "Create GIF".
> Here's a Slo-Mo Elroy coming to me from romping out back (while I'm having my coffee).


Your video is set to private so only you can see it. If you don't want it to be public listed searchable on YouTube. You can set it to unlisted under manage videos. Then only people with the link you share can view it however they could reshare the link.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Heartland2022 said:


> Your video is set to private so only you can see it. If you don't want it to be public listed searchable on YouTube. You can set it to unlisted under manage videos. Then only people with the link you share can view it however they could reshare the link.


Thanks! I didn't even know that setting existed. I've changed it to "unlisted".


----------



## Heartland2022

There you go it can be seen now that is pretty nifty slow mo 😎


----------



## CNYspoo

Jolly Ball Follies


----------

